

Looking for a co-founder for planergize.com - dshingarev
http://dshingarev.posterous.com/looking-for-a-co-founder-for-planergizecom

======
FreeRadical
I think your site has great potential if it gets an API!

~~~
dshingarev
It has a RESTful API. It's just not published anywhere yet :-)

